# indoor at the chickenhouse



## oldgeez (Oct 10, 2013)

we'll be starting the indoor at the lca (last chance archery) next Thursday,  $5 for 30 arrow vegas.  team format with payouts every shoot.  same as always with the top archers acting as captains and random partners to complete the teams, so everyone has an even chance at the money.  kowasaki can't compete because he always wins all the filthy lucre and he can't hit the broad side of the un building, lol!!  start at 7 pm with practice at 6pm on.  2 official practice rounds.  https://t2.ssl.ak.tiles.virtualeart...mWZMzrDNF6MNSwRJOmNWb9gK_JGiwOBeMoQUoY1MFqksg  maybe this link will work for directions.  just mapquest or google last chance archery, 610 Hubert pittman rd., pendergrass, ga. 30567  we'll see ya out there next. thursday


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 10, 2013)

or maybe this is better  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Last...537887?id=151865021537887&sk=page_map..that's a link to the fb page with all the info.  all you guys and girls, that do facebook, should be friends with the lca anyway, lol!!


----------



## tomski007 (Oct 10, 2013)

Dont know if I can make it just send me a check.


----------



## tomski007 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thursday ????    What happened to Tuesday.


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 12, 2013)

after polling the powers-that-be (larry and jc), it was decided that Thursday would be better for everyone.  i'm just a tool, lol!!  see y'all ****sday


----------



## tomski007 (Oct 12, 2013)

What are you, a left handed hammer ?


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 17, 2013)

it's time for tomski to get paid ..see y'all tonight at the chickenhouse


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 17, 2013)

where was everybody..nobody showed, but the ole standbys...andy, jc, me and the tripx.  a couple of others came late.  no woody, no kowasaki...no nobody.  oh, well, there's always next week.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Oct 18, 2013)

I know geez, we got the shop lookin good and nobody's showing!!!! Come on guys.....


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 23, 2013)

well, it's Wednesday..another Thursday night coming up at the ole chickenhouse.  same as always...hope to see a few more smiling faces.  see y'all tomorrow night..practice at 6, start scoring, hopefully, at 7.


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 24, 2013)

it must be too early for indoor..only 4 showed up tonight.  me, woody, andy and brady.  evan came around for a little while.  hopefully we'll see some more next week


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 30, 2013)

another Thursday is coming around...meaning chickenhouse indoor time  y'all know the routine.  missed tripx and his new hoyt and hinge release last week and the newbies, that showed up.  hopefully now that everybody has a deer in the freezer, they'll come out..practice starts at 6, and if we have enough, we'll start at 7.  vegas...$5.  see ya out there


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 5, 2013)

Wednesday coming up again, see y'all day after tomorrow..............maybe, or it could be slim pickens again


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 8, 2013)

only 4 again, and only woody and I finished.  andy had to install a new cam on his borrowed elite.  woody also has a new elite.  what is this???  levi changes and so do the rest of the lemmings, lol!!  brady was the 4th, but he stopped to help andy.  it must still be too early...maybe next week.   ps..I shot like a mullet...again, lol  woody beat me bad


----------



## KPreston (Nov 8, 2013)

Geez----I still have a week or 2 to mend my broken heart and I will be back at it.---KP---


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 8, 2013)

lookin' forward to seeing you.  we thought you were retired  i'm spraying arrows all over the place...you can join woody and whoop me to a frazzle, lol


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 13, 2013)

wednesday, hump day, tomorrow night at the chickenhouse.  only $5 to shoot.  we start at 7, as usual, and we have heat.  it's been slim pickens lately, so y'all come out.  see ya out there.


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 17, 2013)

slim pickens again..leon came for moral support, lol!!


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 21, 2013)

it's time  for slim pickens at the chickenhouse.  we got the heater going and the side curtains up.  see y'all there, hopefully...........only $5 to shoot.  so far we haven't had a money shoot..not enough folks.  so we just shoot the bull and practice.  see ya out there


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 23, 2013)

another dismal showing, only me, andy, woody and brady...leon for support and bow tuning problems.  now, I ask you, how many shoots have their own on site bow tech??  we are moving to leon's basement after thanksgiving, if no one shows up.  hopefully we'll see larry, corey, jimbo, brian and a few more 2 weeks from now.  see y'all


----------



## t8ter (Dec 4, 2013)

Is Leons house near there?How me get to?


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 4, 2013)

t8, you've been there before..i thought I saw you there 2 or 3 years ago for 1 shoot.  see post #2 for a link.  it's still in the same place. leon's house is right across the pasture.  for directions, just google "last chance archery"  we shoot in the chicken house right behind the shop.  hope to see you there tomorrow night  I've personally invited by telephone and pm a lot of guys for this week.  we'll see how many show up??


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 6, 2013)

missed ya t8 and a lot of other folks...must still be too early.  trouble is by the time it's not too early, indoor will be over, lol!!  Gainesville board had a meeting, so it was a practice/meeting shoot.  brian Johnson came out of retirement and corey showed up.  getting ready for the gat shoot in conyers.  hopefully, we'll see a few old heads next week


----------



## t8ter (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeh I backed out.Set up a bow with shorter draw.That didnt work.Been there a bunch just wasnt sure were Leon's b @.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 9, 2013)

we can't use his basement anyway., so we're back shooting in the chicken house.  we'll be there again Thursday night, as usual.  leon lives right next to that trailer you pass coming in..1st house on the left..it's new.  his old house burned down a couple of years back.  hopefully we'll see ya out there


----------



## t8ter (Dec 10, 2013)

Maybe I can make it.Gots some doc apt that morning so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 13, 2013)

oopsy, I forgot about the shoot last night!!  got to watching a great movie, and just didn't think about it, until I was in bed.  I hope everyone that came had a good time.  it's tough getting old, lol...and senile.  see y'all next week.....maybe


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 19, 2013)

indoor tonight...7pm...weather nice and balmy..be there or be square


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 19, 2013)

well. I don't know what's wrong..only woody showed tonight, and leon for moral support??  we are going to discontinue the Thursday shoots until further notice, due to nonparticipation


----------



## Big John (Dec 20, 2013)

Maybe Tuesday worked better??? who knows


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 21, 2013)

it's probably the timing..when jonathan doesn't even show up, it's time to put things on hold for a while.  leon has it fixed up nice, too.  it's got a real gas heater and no more exposed sides and ceiling.  it's really quite nice now.  we used to get tremendous turnouts when things were really rough.  oh, well, merry Christmas


----------

